# canoe/rowing boat/kayak in Sao Martinho do Porto



## barricades (Jul 17, 2010)

Hi there, my folks have an apartment in the lovely Sao Martinho do Porto which they are kindly donating to me for a few weeks holidays in sept/oct.

If you've been to SMP then you'll know it's got a lovely big sheltered bay which looks like it'd be good craic for a canoe or a rowing boat or a kayak.

My folks also have a large store room and an unused underground parking space, one of which I reckon would be suitable as a store.

So my question is, is there anywhere nearby that sells these things preferably 2nd hand but 1st hand if I have to.

thanks in advance


----------



## moggy666 (Jul 7, 2010)

barricades said:


> Hi there, my folks have an apartment in the lovely Sao Martinho do Porto which they are kindly donating to me for a few weeks holidays in sept/oct.
> 
> If you've been to SMP then you'll know it's got a lovely big sheltered bay which looks like it'd be good craic for a canoe or a rowing boat or a kayak.
> 
> ...


Hi, the last time i was there, June this year, there was a shop along towards the harbour end in Nazare (Just aong the coast form SMP) that rented out and sold canoes, kayaks and equipment. I dont know if the used boats they had on display were for sale or just the ones they rented out. They also seemed to have a notice board with, what looked like, for sale signs on. I didnt take much notice as i wasn't after a boat . Hope this helps

Rik lane:


----------



## barricades (Jul 17, 2010)

thanks for replying, I've had a bit of a google for water sports equipment shops in nazare but it's all just apartment rentals sites that come up so far.

It's a definite lead though so thanks. Anybody know it's name, or if it has a website?


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

barricades said:


> thanks for replying, I've had a bit of a google for water sports equipment shops in nazare but it's all just apartment rentals sites that come up so far.
> 
> It's a definite lead though so thanks. Anybody know it's name, or if it has a website?


Visit São Martinho do Porto


----------



## barricades (Jul 17, 2010)

cheers silvers, I've sent them an email


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Should you think about buying a kayak/canoe you will find them here:

Decathlon - Resultados da pesquisa


The nearest stores are at Santarem and Torres Vedras


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Alternatively www.Leiloes.com is a kind of Portuguese EBAY

kayak na Categoria Desporto e Lazer no Leiloes.net - Comprar e Vender na Internet

Another ebay type site is Anúncios grátis em Portugal, anúncios classificados em Portugal (Compra em Portugal, Venda em Portugal, Contatos em Portugal, Motor em Portugal, Moradia - Locais Comunidade em Portugal,...)
You can change the site to English at the top right.
You can then on the left hand side choose a specific area


----------

